# Feeding fun with Claude



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been having fun with claude lately. I noticed she seems to enjoy "live" food, and I have caught her a few delicious morsels. She's been enjoying houseflies and beetle larvea. Does anyone else feed their fish and inverts such things?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have buckets in the backyard with plants and mosquito larvae that the fish enjoy. You add water and a small amount of vegetable matter. The thing is to get the larvae before they become a local infestation of mosquitoes. The fish go nuts over the wiggling larvae.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I live in an appartment (12th floor) and I don't get mosquitos up here. Also, I tend to be somewhat alergic to Mosquitos. But if I were in a house, I mgith consider it. I got dried bloodworms for the fish.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I've been having fun with claude lately. I noticed she seems to enjoy "live" food, and I have caught her a few delicious morsels. She's been enjoying houseflies and beetle larvea. Does anyone else feed their fish and inverts such things?


I don't really feed them any live insects, but I did find a HUGE moth floating in my 90 gallon this morning.

It's funny because I saw it last night land on the tank last night and thought to myself, I wonder if he'd get eaten if he fell in. This morning I got my answer... no! lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just remember to dose with anti-parasitics after live foods, especially wild ones. Just good house keeping to prevent any unwanted outbreaks or unforeseen losses.

Try feeding claude frozen bloodworm. I find as much as my fish appreciate freeze dried stuff, they go nuts for frozen blood worms.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It'll be on my shopping list for next month. Any other foodstuffs? I tend to spoil my creatures.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a couple live mossy larvea.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Feeding fun with claude... She was so eager for her housefly treat that she got me....AND drew blood!!!  

I love my shrimp


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

can you put cherry shrimp in a community tank?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Depends on the fish....I got a heavilyt planted tank with Platy, Danio and a Thai Flying Fox. The shrimp are okay there. Others will say its too risky. Indeed it is for baby shrimp, but I have a bunch of those in teh community as well.

I wouldn't put them in with things like cichlids or angels.... they'd be a snack. Even my fish can potentially eat the shrimp. 

Claude is a large shrimp, actually a prawn. She could eat most of my community fish so I don't have her in that tank.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i have a planted tank full of neons and danios and other random small fish. a few really big auto cats. i was thinking of shrimp for that tank but maybe not?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the general rule is if it can fit inside the mouth, it will be eaten.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

humm well cherry chrimp seem to be about the same size of neons.. so  maybe i will be okay. how do you breed cherry chrimp? toss them in a small tank with a ton of java moss and let them do their thing? what do they eat? what kind of tempratures do they prefer?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I pretty much just do exactly that. Shrimp + water = babies. They seem to be enjoying about 25 -27 that my tanks are at. they eat anything. Just avoid stuff with copper in it.


----------

